# What size is it?



## PMartin (Jan 5, 2018)

I am new here and have been reading many threads on many subjects and have learned so much already.  But I have a question about my lathe. It is a Logan but I don't know what model it is. I think it is a 10 x 24 but want to know for sure how I can tell. It has a three jaw chuck that is 5 1/8" diameter and has a 4 jaw chuck that is about 6". I am new to lathes and I am eager to learn more about it. Thanks so much

Paul


----------



## middle.road (Jan 5, 2018)

Picture please. 
And then on the bed on the far right hand side/end on the operator side you should see a s/n stamped there.
Post that also.
Sounds like a 210 first off.
With that s/n it will be easy.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi paul,
one measurement is the swing over the bed, the other is the swing over the saddle and cross slide.
generally lathes go by the swing over the bed.
if you put a sharpened pencil or pointed dowel and measured between the point and the closest point on the bed, you'll get the swing over the bed.
the same measurement can be taken over the cross slide with the carriage advanced close enough to the headstock to make measurement practical
for longitudinal measurement, is the distance between centers- without a chuck-
it's the maximum length of work that can be put between centers


----------



## PMartin (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the answers. Too cold to mess with today but now I know how to find what size it is. More questions will come.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 6, 2018)

Logan Lathe Specs  -- http://lathe.com/models.htm
Logan & MW Lathe & Shaper Serial Numbers -- http://lathe.com/ser-no.htm

Forgot they were over there. It's been awhile since I needed anything for my Logan.


----------



## brino (Jan 6, 2018)

There are several Logan manuals here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/logan-wards.529/

-brino


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 7, 2018)

Although knowing the model number will allow you to look up what the OEM rated the swing as, if as is often the case with old used machines, all of the nameplates are missing, knowing the swing is an aid to determining the model number.  So Swing (over the bed)  in the US and most US possessions and territories is twice the distance from the center-line or axis of the spindle and tailstock to the nearest point on the bed, usually rounded down to the nearest inch or sometimes half inch.  So it's the largest diameter part that you can safely mount to the spindle.  But in Britain and the Commonwealth, Swing is half of that, or the rounded down distance itself.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 8, 2018)

Paul, if you can post a pic we can figure out what you've got pretty quickly.


----------

